# Trying to find a post



## GoofySax (Nov 9, 2014)

How can I find a reply to a post, I made sometime ago.
It would have been done under the user name of goofysax.

It had the name of a Ebay-vendor in it. I would like to find that vendors name so I can check what he has in inventory.
I rebuilt my computer and lost the bookmark.


----------



## AmandasDad (Sep 2, 2011)

I could only find these:

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/search.php?searchid=19316251


----------



## Saxlicker (Jul 29, 2006)

algee2

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?219032-Which-saxophone&p=2317569#post2317569


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

well, you have made only 15 posts... so not to difficult to go through them all.

you go to your profile page and click on the last post that you've made

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/search.php?searchid=19321104


----------



## getafix (Dec 21, 2009)

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/search.php?searchid=20331368

Romance1988,

Click on your own username and select View Forum Posts. You will see all nine of your posts


----------

